# 1TB WD Purple HDD- Partition ???



## ramakanta (May 7, 2014)

I have bought a 1TB WD Purple HDD   .  I want to load Win 7 sp1 . but I am confusing about partition  , please any suggestion for memory allocation for c: d: etc ....  thank you.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> I have bought a 1TB WD Purple HDD   .  I want to load Win 7 sp1 . but I am confusing about partition  , please any suggestion for memory allocation for c: d: etc ....  thank you.



depends on the softwares/applications you like to install.
anyway, give 100gb for C and remaining your like like 300gb /400gb for a single partition etc.


----------



## ramakanta (May 7, 2014)

c: for 100 GB and remaining are equally half and half for D : and E:  is it good ???


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> I have bought a 1TB WD Purple HDD   .  I want to load Win 7 sp1 . but I am confusing about partition  , please any suggestion for memory allocation for c: d: etc ....  thank you.


If you're a heavy downloader who installs everything in the default C-Drive, 100 GB is far more enough. Else, 50GB is enough and remaining can be spend on the rest..
If i were you, i would split like_ (space is approx.)_


50GBWindows 7150GBSongs100GBSoftwares200GBGames300GBMovies200GBMiscellaneous


----------



## ramakanta (May 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> If you're a heavy downloader who installs everything in the default C-Drive, 100 GB is far more enough. Else, 50GB is enough and remaining can be spend on the rest..
> If i were you, i would split like_ (space is approx.)_
> 
> 
> 50GBWindows 7150GBSongs100GBSoftwares200GBGames300GBMovies200GBMiscellaneous



but you can do  maximum 3 nos. of  partitions in windows 7 at the time of installation , then  how can you six ???? confusing ???


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> but you can do  maximum 3 nos. of  partitions in windows 7 at the time of installation , then  how can you six ???? confusing ???


Leave one unallocated, during installation. 
Once installed, divide and create partitions with unallocated storage in "Disk management".


----------



## ramakanta (May 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> Leave one unallocated, during installation.
> Once installed, divide and create partitions with unallocated storage in "Disk management".



Disk management is ok 
 but is it reliable to create partition ??? if reliable , then why Microsoft company not allow more than three at the time of installation  . any reason ???


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2014)

^ Windows's Master Boot Record (MBR) only allows for 4 partitions, this can be either Primary or Extended.


----------



## ramakanta (May 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ Windows's Master Boot Record (MBR) only allows for 4 partitions, this can be either Primary or Extended.



but in XP . it was more ?? how ??? any idea ???


----------



## .DMG (May 7, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> but you can do  maximum 3 nos. of  partitions in windows 7 at the time of installation , then  how can you six ???? confusing ???



You do a GPT partition and install it. Its easy. If you have an UEFI based PC, its even easier. I'd say, do around 150 GB for windows (to be on the safe side) and the rest
50gb - software exe's and zips, iso's you may need.
500GB - multimedia like videos, pics etc
200GB - for important docs
100gb for say certain softwares that require a separate partition for data like Tally etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2014)

^^he has windows 7+dual core E2180 system,no win 8 or uefi.

stop getting confused.just create C drive(50-100gb) & divide remaining space between D & E drive.if you need to make more partitions download & install easeus partition master free home edition which is much better than windows disk management.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> but you can do  maximum 3 nos. of  partitions in windows 7 at the time of installation , then  how can you six ???? confusing ???



that is because windows allows upto 4 primary partitions out of one will be a 100mb partition. all other partition you create will be logical. you can have more than 100 of those.
you can install OSes on primary partition only. if you want you can convert a primary partition to logical without any data loss with easeus partition manager or the like softwares.


----------

